# Tivo HD reboots while changing channels



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

Tivo HD, set up for cable + antenna, no cable card yet. While changing channels it has on a few occasions rebooted. Seems to happen more often if I change channels quickly in succession. 

Is this a known problem?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Are the channels you are switching to just before it reboots over the air channels?

If so, you may have a so-called "toxic channel" (search for more info)


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Mine did this once while quickly changing through digital channels. It didn't reboot though, it locked up hard and I had to forcefully reboot it by pulling power from the unit.


----------



## thedanks (Aug 2, 2007)

mine restarts and then gets cablecard errors, its a pain. also happened when i was listening to mp3s on a remote computer. ill probably have to go through channel guide setup again. This is rediculous


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

This may have been the "reboots while using signal meter" problem that others have reported. Most, and possibly all, of the times it happened when the signal meter was up. If it happened when the signal meter wasn't up, I think it was shortly after using the signal meter, so it may still be related to that.


----------



## KJW (Sep 27, 2003)

My Tivo HD reboots when I am flipping through channels. It just jumps to the powering-up screen. then I have to wait for the machine to start, but of course the cable cards don't work. I then have to pull the plug on the tivo, remove the cable cards, put the cable cards back, then plug in the machine and wait for it to reboot again. I have Cablevision in NJ.

Anyone else have this problem or, hopefully, a solution?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

KJW said:


> My Tivo HD reboots when I am flipping through channels. It just jumps to the powering-up screen. then I have to wait for the machine to start, but of course the cable cards don't work. I then have to pull the plug on the tivo, remove the cable cards, put the cable cards back, then plug in the machine and wait for it to reboot again. I have Cablevision in NJ.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem or, hopefully, a solution?


There do exist some "toxic" channels (search for discussion of them) that cause rebooting because their signal is so strange. So if it is rebooting on a change involving one particular channel, that might be the problem. That can be cured if it's a non-important channel by just unchecking the channel in "Channels I receive"

If it's a more general problem, then either the cable cards or the TiVo needs replacement.

If you can receive OTA signals, does it happen when you are only dealing with OTA?


----------



## KJW (Sep 27, 2003)

CrispyCritter said:


> There do exist some "toxic" channels (search for discussion of them) that cause rebooting because their signal is so strange. So if it is rebooting on a change involving one particular channel, that might be the problem. That can be cured if it's a non-important channel by just unchecking the channel in "Channels I receive"
> 
> If it's a more general problem, then either the cable cards or the TiVo needs replacement.
> 
> If you can receive OTA signals, does it happen when you are only dealing with OTA?


I don't get OTA channels. Will toxic channels happen every time? Is there a way to use the signal stregnth meter to find these channels and delete them? I think it does happen when I flip on the high numbered HD channels.


----------



## KJW (Sep 27, 2003)

I am curious as to why people seem to take problems like this in stride when it comes to Tivo. Toxic Channel? Signal spikes? there is no excuse for the machine to reboot and cause all these problems. I can understand if you got a blank screen, but this is a malfunction that Tivo needs to fix.


----------



## mbotis987 (Nov 17, 2007)

This is my second day with the TiVo HD DVR (the cheaper 20 hour one - not the one they call "Series 3"). Last night, I connected it with a UHF antenna and used the phone line to download program data. It unexpectedly rebooted three times, but each time it happened when I was using the signal strength meter. I assumed that was a bug with the signal strength meter, and wasn't too worried about it.

Today, WOW cable came and installed two cable cards and I hooked up the TiVo wireless G adapter. The cable cards are another adventure that is not totally resolved, but basically I got things up and running. Then tonight, while my wife was watching a TV show that TiVo was recording (she was a few minutes behind due to pausing it for awhile), the TiVo restarted. I called tech support and was told the following:

There are cable card issues that can cause a reboot.
There are issues with the wireless G adapter that can cause a reboot.
The TiVo is sensitive to certain types of surge protectors.

Since I had the problem the first night with no cable cards and no wireless adapter, the tech support rep suggested that it might be the surge protector. He suggested that I plug the TiVo directly into the wall outlet for a few days to see if the problem is the surge protector. He also said that TiVo recommends a regulated 110 volt power conditioner or UPS that is fixed at 110 volts and not switchable.

I didn't do anything, and when I was watching a show (that was being recorded since its in the season pass manager), it rebooted 20 minutes into it.

I could editorialize, but those are the facts of what happened and what I was told. I'm going to call tomorrow to get a return authorization for this TiVo (if it is so sensitive to this surge protector that has never caused any other piece of equipment to have problems I don't want it). The only question is do I want my money back or try another one. I had an old Series 2, and the thing that I loved about it was that it was totally reliable and easy as pie. it never missed a show, and I didn't have to spend a whole afternoon and evening setting it up. If I wanted something that I'd have to worry about, I could just get Wow to drop off another Scientific Atlanta DVR. I'm not happy. Based on the customer service rep's comments and the posts in this thread, it seems like there are serious problems with this unit. I guess I editorialized a little. Thanks to everyone for posting your experiences.


----------



## KJW (Sep 27, 2003)

Tech support game me the same lame suggestions for my problem: it could be my surge protector, my wireless adapter or the cablecards. Their solution? Plug the tivo into a different surge protector, remove the wireless adapter and the cable cards, then use the tivo for a few days to see if the problem happened again. If not, connect the wireless adapter, use it for a few more days and if everything is ok, insert the first cable card, test, then the second cable card.

So after spending $300 on a new tivo, this clown in tech support wants me to use it in a crippled condition while I beta test the machine for him. This is just ridiculous. First, the tivo rebooted on the high numbered HD channels, which I won't be able to receive with my cablecards removed. I also won't get my premium channels, which I will still be paying for. Second, the problem was only intermitent, so I don't know how long to use the machine with one of the components removed before being able to say that it is not the problem. 

And what possible problem could their be with any of these components that would cause a reboot? I can see a problem resulting in an error message, but for the machine to reboot because it gets a bad program signal or a power fluctuation that effects no other piece of equipment (including my old series 2)? That is just a bad product. 

I have been a tivo customer for five years, and I currently have two machines. But this shoddy support -- on top of being kept on hold for up to a half-hour on 3 seperate occassions and being hung-up on twice -- is really making me miss my cablevision DVR.


----------



## mbotis987 (Nov 17, 2007)

When I got up yesterday, the TiVo said it installed a "Fall Service Update" or upgrade or something, and it was like Christmas morning. Wverything that was bugging me worked (cable cards getting all channels, no pixelation at all). The unit rebooted 5 times in the first two nights and hasn't rebooted at all since. I had it recording shows round the clock to make sure (if it reboots it continues to record the show when it starts back up but it is in _two _entries in the Now Playing list). I also decided I'd watch football all weekend to make extra sure (it's a tough job...).

I don't know - it's been like the Series 2 Tivo that i loved - no problems, no reboots. Did anyone else get this update? Did it solve your rebooting problems?


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

Just for the record my S2DT which is only used for D* and has a serial connection has been doing the same thing almost daily.

Seems to happen most often when I channel surf, but has even happened just from hitting say the info button.

The last software "upgrade" has really been a PITA on both of my SD Tivos.


----------



## KJW (Sep 27, 2003)

mbotis987 said:


> When I got up yesterday, the TiVo said it installed a "Fall Service Update" or upgrade or something, and it was like Christmas morning. Wverything that was bugging me worked (cable cards getting all channels, no pixelation at all). The unit rebooted 5 times in the first two nights and hasn't rebooted at all since. I had it recording shows round the clock to make sure (if it reboots it continues to record the show when it starts back up but it is in _two _entries in the Now Playing list). I also decided I'd watch football all weekend to make extra sure (it's a tough job...).
> 
> I don't know - it's been like the Series 2 Tivo that i loved - no problems, no reboots. Did anyone else get this update? Did it solve your rebooting problems?


Which firmware version were you upgraded to?


----------



## mbotis987 (Nov 17, 2007)

KJW said:


> Which firmware version were you upgraded to?


Software version is:
9.2a-01-2-652


----------



## Warlern (Sep 30, 2007)

My wife has reported that our Tivo HD has now rebooted twice in the past 3 days while she was changing channels as well. We have Comcast in the Bay Area, CA. The Tivo has one multicard CableCard in it. It has happened while recording a program on one tuner and changing channels on the other one. Seems like it could be a toxic channel I suppose, but it's kind of hard to keep track of what channel you're switching to just before a reboot comes out of nowhere.

I agree - this really needs to be fixed. There's no excuse for a spontaneous reboot under any circumstance. Well, the only excuse I would except is if there's an earthquake and major power surge.  Should we try to isolate the channel by switching through them all? It's probably just the HD channels, since we only tend to watch those.

Hope there's a good solution somewhere.


----------



## KJW (Sep 27, 2003)

Warlern said:


> My wife has reported that our Tivo HD has now rebooted twice in the past 3 days while she was changing channels as well. We have Comcast in the Bay Area, CA. The Tivo has one multicard CableCard in it. It has happened while recording a program on one tuner and changing channels on the other one. Seems like it could be a toxic channel I suppose, but it's kind of hard to keep track of what channel you're switching to just before a reboot comes out of nowhere.
> 
> I agree - this really needs to be fixed. There's no excuse for a spontaneous reboot under any circumstance. Well, the only excuse I would except is if there's an earthquake and major power surge.  Should we try to isolate the channel by switching through them all? It's probably just the HD channels, since we only tend to watch those.
> 
> Hope there's a good solution somewhere.


I have noticed the reboot issue on different channels. I thought it was originally the high-number, HD channels, but it happened on the lower channnels also. I have tried flipping the channels slower so the Tivo can catch up and that has seemed to work. Still, though, regardless of the issue, a reboot is totally unacceptable. The tivo software should be able to handle whatever the problem is in a better manner.


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

The past 24 hours, my family's TiVoHD rebooted twice. Both happened while flipping through the channels (and at a relatively quick pace). I have told my father that, for the immediate future, he should wait for the picture to show before flipping to the next channel.

We have a m-card cable card (RCN digital cable) and an antenna connected to the system. Aside for the channel surfing, I haven't been able to determine rhyme or reason for why the reboot occurs. But the signal meter was not up either time. One reboot (possibly both) was in the digital/HD version of our local channels.


----------



## KJW (Sep 27, 2003)

Lenonn said:


> The past 24 hours, my family's TiVoHD rebooted twice. Both happened while flipping through the channels (and at a relatively quick pace). I have told my father that, for the immediate future, he should wait for the picture to show before flipping to the next channel.
> 
> We have a m-card cable card (RCN digital cable) and an antenna connected to the system. Aside for the channel surfing, I haven't been able to determine rhyme or reason for why the reboot occurs. But the signal meter was not up either time. One reboot (possibly both) was in the digital/HD version of our local channels.


do you have parental controls set? Just a theory, but I disabled mine after a reboot on Saturday. I think this may be a software issue. Just a hunch at this point.


----------



## bradenmcg (Dec 29, 2007)

I hate to pile on with "me too" but this is getting to a point where the Wife is annoyed. It seems to happen regularly in our SD Digital channels, particularly in the 130s and several times when flipping to FitTV while browsing around. We're on TWC. I have a TivoHD with one Sci. Atl. M-card.

I haven't had problems with this because I use the guide rather than channel flipping, but the wife has old habits that die hard.


----------



## Garf (Dec 29, 2007)

After setting up the TIVO unit after Christmas, it started rebooting as others described. After reading this thread, it seems that TIVO takes a cavalier attitude toward customer support. 
I will try the suggestion of plugging directly into the wall instead of the surge protector, but this does not make that much sense........


----------



## KJW (Sep 27, 2003)

Garf said:


> After setting up the TIVO unit after Christmas, it started rebooting as others described. After reading this thread, it seems that TIVO takes a cavalier attitude toward customer support.
> I will try the suggestion of plugging directly into the wall instead of the surge protector, but this does not make that much sense........


don't bother -- the suggestions by TIVO are simply busy work to distract customers. its a problem with the software, but so far TIVO has not acknowledged any problem, at least not at the CSR level or in this forum.


----------



## rcamille (Dec 24, 2002)

Please do not stop calling TiVo about this problem. Have them assign a case number to you. The only way the bugs get fixed is if we report them. this problem happens whether or not you have cable cards or a wireless adapter. the surge protector excuse is nonsense. So Please call and let them know - I did!

Thanks


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

KJW said:


> do you have parental controls set? Just a theory, but I disabled mine after a reboot on Saturday. I think this may be a software issue. Just a hunch at this point.


Not as far as I know. The parental controls have never been enabled.

No idea if this is one of those "toxic" channel issues. I'll check my signal strength.


----------



## Foobarsky (Oct 11, 2002)

I've got the problem, too. 

My setup is: stock Tivo HD, Tivo eSata drive, Comcast in NJ

It seems to happen when switching channels.

I'd call Tivo for a replacement unit, but I simply can't go through the cablecard config nightmare again!

I've been poking around these forums and seen a lot of complaints...but no answers and nothing at all from Tivo....

HELP!


----------



## paulli (Jan 8, 2008)

Have you found any kind of solution to this issue? 

I have the same issue. I have a TIVO HD connected to a Samsung LCD via HDMI. It ocassionally reboots when changing channels. I called support who suggested the following:

1)	Plug the Tivo directly into the wall and not a power strip.
2)	Disconnect the wireless receiver.

I tried both of these and still had the reboots when changing channels. 

I was frustrated so I exchanged the HD Tivo to my local store for a different one. Brought it home reset up, and it also rebooted. I then went to Comcast and replaced the MCARD. Brought the new MCARD home, re paired it with the new Tivo and it still reboots. Last night I unplugged the HDMI and will try component output for awhile. 

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

I realize this is the S3 Forum but just to chime in my S2DT is also STILL suffering the reboot issue once or twice a day.

I have since switched to a different D* receiver which uses an Ir connection (the old box died).

It seems to happen mostly during channel changes.

Is it possible that some of this problem is Tivo tossing in the same channel numbers for HD (when I don't have an HD receiver)? I keep trying to remove the HD channels in the guide and D* just keeps sending more of 'em down the line! 

So I'm wondering here if maybe this is also the problem with your S3s? Could it be you list both the SD & HD channel numbers and the software is having issues coping with the confusion?


----------



## KJW (Sep 27, 2003)

paulli said:


> Have you found any kind of solution to this issue?
> 
> I have the same issue. I have a TIVO HD connected to a Samsung LCD via HDMI. It ocassionally reboots when changing channels. I called support who suggested the following:
> 
> ...


I can't believe support is still recommending this pointless exercise. I am sure it is only to keep people busy while a fix is found.

How is it that none of the TIVO employees on this board are weighing in on this issue??


----------



## vfrjim (Dec 18, 2007)

Mine rebooted for the first time tonight. It occurred when I changed from a Digital Cable Encrypted QAM channel to a OTA HD channel (with excellent signal BTW) and by mistake I hit guide in between the channel change, it immediately rebooted. After rebooting, everything worked fine(cable cards, no problem)


----------



## lqaddict (Apr 5, 2005)

My 3-day old Tivo HD started rebooting regardless of changing channels or surfing through Tivo Central menu. I had it directly connected to the wall outlet, and power surge protector(s), RJ-45 cable for network, HDMI to my Samsung LCD, I changed it to component, and it still reboots. I requested an exchange - Tivo is going to give me 60-day money back with the replaced unit. We'll see what happens.


----------



## adamt56 (Dec 29, 2007)

mbotis987 said:


> I could editorialize, but those are the facts of what happened and what I was told. I'm going to call tomorrow to get a return authorization for this TiVo (if it is so sensitive to this surge protector that has never caused any other piece of equipment to have problems I don't want it).


Just to chime in . . . I also have the "occasional" re-boot problem with my TiVoHD It happens when flipping through channels to quickly as well as moving around in TiVo Central.

Interestingly enough, I just re-routed my cable through a surge protector (we are having some real bad storms at the moment SAY lightning). After changing channels (slowly), my unit re-booted.

I am new to TiVo . . . I was fed up with leasing crappy clunky old 8000 series cable boxes from Brighthouse that I figured I would give the TiVoHD a try as a replacement to their boxes.

Re-boots during recording wife's favorites shows + poor picture quality on lower analog channels = me not very happy.


----------



## vfrjim (Dec 18, 2007)

So far, mine has rebooted or FROZE up about 7 times, starting to get agrivating. I might have to call Tivo soon....


----------



## GumboChief (Aug 27, 2004)

vfrjim said:


> So far, mine has rebooted or FROZE up about 7 times, starting to get agrivating. I might have to call Tivo soon....


Give them a call while you are still in the 30 day trial.


----------



## vfrjim (Dec 18, 2007)

It was my final day of the 30 day trial yesterday. He asked me to remove the Tivo from my UPS and noted it so it will be replaced as new if my problems continue. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## dbenrosen (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm having the reboot as well as the freeze problem which requires a manual reboot (pulling the power cord). I'm sure it isn't any toxic channel as I have had an S3 for over a year and it doesn't do this at ALL. The reboot mainly happens when changing the channel, but we aren't flipping channels repeatedly, just changing from one channel to another by entering the channel number.

I've had the freeze happen while playing back a recorded show. I knew I should have gone with a second S3 instead of the HD.


----------



## robstrash (Oct 15, 2007)

Have a 3 week old Tivo HD that has been rebooting. Called tech support today and they gave us the same line about disconnecting from the power strip and then if it reboots, then try disconnecting the wireless for a few days.

Not sure what kind of half-ass advice this is, but I will plug it into the wall and disconnect wireless and see what happens. I have only standard (non-digital) cable, no antenna.


----------



## vfrjim (Dec 18, 2007)

robstrash said:


> Have a 3 week old Tivo HD that has been rebooting. Called tech support today and they gave us the same line about disconnecting from the power strip and then if it reboots, then try disconnecting the wireless for a few days.
> 
> Not sure what kind of half-ass advice this is, but I will plug it into the wall and disconnect wireless and see what happens. I have only standard (non-digital) cable, no antenna.


Mine has not froze or rebooted since I removed it from the UPS, hmmmm 1+ weeks


----------



## vfrjim (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, it started to reboot again. Tivo is extending my 30 day warranty to 60 days, so they are sending me a new one to replace it. Nice customer service.


----------



## FreeHDme (Feb 17, 2008)

I had exactly the same issue with my "first" new TIVO HD. Spontatnous reboot while changing OTA channels. No Cable Card, direct hard wire ethernet, standard surge suppressor. 

After 30 min on hold with Tivo, same suggestion, plug directly into wall, remove ethernet, etc. Uh, no way I am going to use a box that can't be plugged into a surge suppressor, and none of the "fixes" worked anyway. 

My solution was to return the unit to Best Buy, got another one: Now no problems. 

I suspect there are some intermittant quality problems with the box. If you still can, I'd return it and try and different unit.


----------



## vfrjim (Dec 18, 2007)

vfrjim said:


> Well, it started to reboot again. Tivo is extending my 30 day warranty to 60 days, so they are sending me a new one to replace it. Nice customer service.


New one works fantastic. Tivo credited my account for the preship, it is nice to see that customer service still exists!


----------



## theguru1974 (Apr 9, 2002)

My rebooting issue is slightly different. It happens while the Tivo HD is recording either Fox or NBC HD channels. I can be watching pre-recorded shows while the recording is going on or not, it happens regardless and intermittently. Since it's only with these channels I wonder if it is something with the Cablecards, or Comcast, or this "toxic" channel thing I've read about on here. I'm unsure if returning the unit to Tivo would solve anything, and I'd lose about 100 shows I have saved on there with my DVR expander.

Eric


----------



## husky55 (Feb 2, 2008)

My reboot happened when switching between 2 HD channels. I got the Powering UP screen and there it froze ( or seemed to freeze ) I unplug the power cord replug, powerup wait a long time, and A few more minutes ( long time) and then up and running.

Definitely something wrong.

Hope it's just a software glitch instead of a hardware problem. It appears there will be a new firmware update soon according other posts.


----------



## theguru1974 (Apr 9, 2002)

The reboots during HD programming are definitely very frustrating. I bought this thing for the express purpose of recording HD, yet now I watch the corresponding low-def station to avoid reboots! Stupid.

Eric


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

I've been getting the reboot problem too, ever since late last year, but it's gotten progressively worse. Seems to happen when watching a particular HD channel...I'm tired of seeing the GSOD.

I don't think I'll ever buy another TiVo again. The S3 has really changed my opinion of the company, what with being one of the "Lucky 200" and their continual refusal to offer real suggestions to this crowd when you KNOW they must be reading these posts...it's abysmal customer service to hide your head in the sand and ignore so many who are having the same issues.


----------



## FreydNot (Feb 6, 2002)

theguru1974,

Did you tivo happen to get the 9.3a upgrade just before your reboot problem started happening?


----------

